# Nissan abbreviations question



## L J Walker (Aug 3, 2005)

I have noticed on a wiring diagram of a Nissan K-21 industrial engine the acronym or abbreviation "AVCC" is used at several of the ECU terminals.
Anybody have an idea what AVCC stands for?:wtf: is that?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Let me google that for you

Analog Voltage Common Collector

Power


----------



## L J Walker (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you!
And carve another notch into the stock of your condescension pistol.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Can't.
I'm out of room.
And that's an awfully big word...dontcha think?
Let me google that for you


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Lol. Same old JDG.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Except I got a minivan now...Ughh!!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Minivan?!? Did you grow a family??


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Ya, grew another one last week.
It's only 2 of them, but packing the rest of the crap in the other car just wasn't gonna cut it any more.


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 22, 2012)

That Google search thing is NICE!


----------

